# Dave



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm Dave Bennett. I'm dbennett here, dbennett on Ravelry, and dbennett on Google+.

I knit just about everything, but my favorite things to knit are socks, gloves, and mittens.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Dave, Nice to meet you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to Paradise.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Dave and welcome


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hi and welcome to Paradise.


Ohhh I like that and yes welcome Dave nice to have another man in our mids


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us,Dave. Welcome from East Tennessee.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, Dave. We will look forward to seeing your socks, gloves, mittens, and anything else you knit. It's always nice to have men join in the fun. 
Marilyn


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome, hope you like it here.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome Dave, from Central California. Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi Dave and a warm welcome from UK.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome from cape cod
looking forward to seeing your handiwork.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah another man to join the world of knitting


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Yeah another man to join the world of knitting


 :thumbup: welcome Dave


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome Dave, from Thunder Bay, Northwestern Ontario. Glad you found us. Looking forward to seeing your work and reading your posts.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Dave, here is a welcome from sunny and hot Arizona.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

hi I'm Cindi and I'm addicted to making sockS....welcome and I can't wait to see what pictures you will post on socks especially


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! We have some fabulous male knitters here and I'm glad you are joining us!! I hope you'll show us some of your projects!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome Dave!! :-D


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeay another person to add to our sock knitting family!! Welcome Dave


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from South Africa.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Pictures????


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Dave...... welcome To KP from Toronto


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Illinois.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome Dave,from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Dave, welcome from Australia.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello from Thailand and welcome to KP.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome from France!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave, Warm welcome from Oregon. Hope you enjoy our company here.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome, look forward to your work


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee, Dave! It's always nice to have another guy on KP. We have a number of very talented gentlemen here ~


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Dave. Nice to have you with us


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Dave! Nice to meet you and welcome to KP! You will find tons of friendly people and even more information here!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Grand Rapids, MI. Hope to see some of your work soon!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome, Dave!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome from NC.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello Dave and welcome from Sacramento California.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome Dave, you are going to love it here.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Hi Dave, great to see men who knit. Welcome from Niagara area of Canada.
Sue


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Dave, welcome from Kansas. Wish I could interest my husband in knitting, of course then I'd have to share my stash!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Dave
Welcome. I checked out your Ravelry page and you do beautiful work! Very talented. Do you sell any of your work?


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome Dave .. great to have another clever chap onboard. Men originally were the knitters of the family whilst the girls spun the wool. Look forward to seeing some of your projects. Hope you continue to enjoy your craft and soothe your soul at the same time.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome Dave from Clermont, FL!


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## Ereis (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, welcome from Pennsylvania.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome Dave from sunny Central Florida. So glad you decided to join us.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Dave! Glad they have another guy here....

Bob in Denver


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forums. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome Dave to KP from Southern Minnesota!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very interesting! But the smell prohibits me from using it on 75% of the suggested ideas. I will spray around the campground and see if the ants will stay off the picnic table and coolers! Thanks!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome, Dave. I love doing mittens not socks or gloves. My ultimate fav is hats. I am Jan from PA.


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome Dave. I looked at several things you have on Raverly and you have some great designs. Hope to see some on here soon.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Dave -- welcome from sunny Northern Lower Michigan! Glad to have you with us. So many ideas -- so little time!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome, from Tennessee!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Dave, enjoy your day


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Dave and welcome from England :-D


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

hi dave, welcome.


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey, Janana,

I like knitting hats if there is colorwork involved, otherwise I generally crochet them.


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. This is a great place and I really look forward to participating.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope to hear from you with morning coffee.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Dave, and a warm welcome from Judy in Buckley, Washington! Happy to have you join us!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Dave. Welcome from N Ireland.


----------



## TnT_Terry (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Dave, nice to meet you, I too am new here  A big welcome from Norway :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome, Dave! Looking forward to seeing pics of your knitting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome Dave from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South and/or Central Florida!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard dave, a great site with lots of useful tips, pics. patt.'s etc and yes even some jokes !! you will love it here~~ look forward to seeing some of your knits~~


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome Dave. Always nice to have a new knitter join the group, especially a man.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Dave...and welcome to the forum from Northern Wisconsin!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Welcome from Florida! So glad you joined KP. Looking forward to seeing photos of your work.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Dave, Welcome to KP from Minnesota. Happy knitting!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello from Oklahoma and welcome to KP.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Dave. Welcome from another male knitter. I'm in Wisconsin


----------



## april kjelstad (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome Dave. You are very talented and creative. I pale in comparison ;-) April.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Dave - welcome from PA


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

My boys learned to do a little crochet when small but not interested. My daughter read Debbie McComber shop on Blossom street, decided she wanted to knit so we did lessons together. I've knitted Continental for years, class taught American (?) style and she does beautiful work. 

How did you start into needle work ? Looking forward to pics.

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------

